# P22A1 Code



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

johnmo said:


> I picked it up on Tuesday and haven't made it through a whole tank of fuel yet and my buddy the CEL is back. OnStar says it's a P22A1 code.
> 
> To be continued...


Yikes, not again. This is insane. I know you have extended warranty, but I know I would be having a serious conversation with my dealer to arrange a buy back on this car and plead for them to make it fair. This car is not reliable transportation. Something is wrong with this car.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Seems it did throw a non-urgent NOx sensor/software code but was there any observable drivability issue or miles-countdown?
Maybe a sensor is faulty, or software bug or false alarm.. 
Annoying to spend time dealing with it , of course…


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Op pls keep us posted, hope this emission sensor issue is short lived for you, should be a quicker fix.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I think I figured it out. It threw a code back in December and I forwarded the OnStar diagnostic e-mail to the dealer and asked them to work me in because it didn't seem urgent.

Seven weeks passed and I was due for an oil change at that point and then the fuel injector died and it ended up being towed to the dealer.

The NOx sensor "concern" was one of the items logged on the service order, but I reviewed the paperwork tonight and I don't see any emissions parts replaced. There were seven different codes documented, including P22A1, but all they replaced was the fuel injector. They reset the codes and did a test drive and declared it all good.

There's a combination of pressure from GM to get my car back on the road and just not paying attention to what I told them needed done. I would think each of the codes would be considered and addressed, but I guess when you have that many codes and an obvious problem like a bad fuel injector, we fix what's broken and reset the codes.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

The CEL is off and on, but when I check for codes, I'm seeing the originally reported P22A1 and now also P22FE even when the CEL is off. Both of these appear to be related to a NOx sensor problem that was no-fixed during the last service trip.


Either I or my car have worn out the relationship with a dealership. I left two messages and e-mailed them a week ago and GM support also contacted them and I haven't gotten a response. I feel like I've been really patient about all of the time and repairs that have been needed on my brand new car, but I know a "problem car" like mine can really be a drag for both the owner and the dealership stuck with servicing it.


I've contacted a different dealership where some trusted friends have given the service manager a thumbs up, so we'll see if they can redeem the GM ecosystem for me.


Still really happy with the car when it's not the in shop. We're still having temps below freezing in the mornings, but fuel economy is back to great as average temps have crept up. Back to the shop later this week.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

You have been patient, hang in there and hope you get it sorted out with a new dealership.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm amazed. My car got fixed in under a day.

There was a small cut in the NOx sensor wiring harness and at least one of the wires had some corrosion.

I talked with the service manager and the mechanic and they said it was probably like that from the factory. They said it was a pretty obvious repair given the code. The other dealer didn't even try to fix it.


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

All service departments are not created equal. Great news! I have a 2018 HB TD that I love and hope it gives me years of service, and you the same.


----------

